# 12,000 point AGR card sign up bonus



## PaulM (Mar 23, 2011)

As I as purchasing a ticket on Amtrak.com, I notice an ad promising 12,000 points for signing up for a Chase AGR card (I forget the exact type of card). Would it be worthwhile to apply; or is this one of those dead people offers.

It's not that I'm dead yet, just that both myself and my wife already have a card. Those are the only cards we have; and of course I pay them off every month.


----------



## the_traveler (Mar 23, 2011)

If you both already have the card, then you're not eligible. I see that, or a similar, offer every time I book online - even though I'm paying for the tickets with my AGR MasterCard!


----------



## PaulM (Mar 24, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> If you both already have the card, then you're not eligible. I see that, or a similar, offer every time I book online - even though I'm paying for the tickets with my AGR MasterCard!


Thanks. I'm glad I didn't waste my time.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Mar 24, 2011)

If the card(s) you presently have are not the Chase AGR Mastercard, you could apply for it and get the 12,000 points.....both of you.....actually, I thought they were recently offering 32,000points....


----------



## Train2104 (Mar 24, 2011)

Across the country in coach just for signing up for a credit card?

And CHI-LAX via SEA in a Roomette for only a couple of hundred dollars (bonus+buy points)?!?


----------

